# Visa Grant letter



## alexdavalos12 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello to all 

I applied for PMV and I recived from my Case Officer an email regarding that my visa has been granted, and she would send me my grant letter.
The thing is she sent me 3 forms with information about my new life in Australia but im not sure how my grant letter should be? 
I recived fomr 886 971 and 994 
im confused pls tell me how a grant letter is


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Those other forms that were sent are probably to help DIAC to organise settlement programs for you e.g. free English lessons or information sessions about living in Australia.

Just fill them in and send them to your CO. The letter giving your maximum entry date to Australia should be coming soon, so don't worry. If you are still unsure, contact your CO and ask her what the forms are for.


----------



## alexdavalos12 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you so much AussieGirl  I sent an email to my CO it is just a little bit confusing. 
have a good weekend


----------



## Lefteris (Oct 12, 2010)

We got our visa on 18/10/11 but if I understand well,I can't enter to Australia before my wife, which is the main applicant. Me and the kid have the condition "8502 - Must not enter Australia before specified person". Note that we are relative sponsord with skilled sponsored 176 visa and the relatives are related to my wife. Is this the reason that we have this condition, beacause I 've seen many applicants saying that the sec applicant is allowed from DIAC to get in first. Should I ask my CO or it is 100% sure?


----------

